# Peanut butter



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

is peanut butter good or bad for dogs????


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it is ok for dogs, I have been known to put some on a kong and let my oldest have at it, keeps him busy for awhile, and I haven't had anything bad happen to him as a result...but I am not certain it is entirely the healthiest thing for him to have. Good question.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

That is a good question. I know that some brands have soybean oil in them. If a dog is allergic to soy that may be an issue, right? I'm anxious to read more about this!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Not sure but I have been giving it to my dogs for years and years and they all were healthy as could be


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

We stuff the kong with pb and freeze it. Ruby loves it!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Just becareful! It does have a lot of fat! I had a friend who gave his dog too much peanut butter (among other things i am sure!) Ever seen a fat Grayhound?







Not a pretty sight


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, Terri, if your dog has a soy allergy, then you need to stick to soy-free Peanut butter (read labels. "Natural" peanut butter from coops and such is usually safe.) 

Otherwise, it's perfectly fine for dogs, but as noted, very fatty and should be treated as a treat. Small doses and/or not too frequently, depending on your dog's abilty to tolerate it.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Mom2RugerThat is a good question. I know that some brands have soybean oil in them. If a dog is allergic to soy that may be an issue, right? I'm anxious to read more about this!


I'm really glad you posted this. I had no idea peanut butter had soy in it. Lady Jane has a soy allergy. I ran out of cream cheese for her soloxine tonight so I was going to use peanut butter - then I check the ingredients list. I gave her a peanut butter cookie yesterday.

Some days I have no idea where my brain is. If found, please return.

Joanne


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, the things that have soy in them!

Tuna canned in water. Really! That's the one that surprised me. (It contains small amounts of broth and the broth contains soy).

Read labels, Friends. If you have a dog with allergies, you always have to read labels! And don't count on foods to be consistent from one shopping trip to another. Ingredients change. Batches change. The equipment they process the food on changes. Every time, you have to read the label! 

BTW, Joanne, your brain is here. I needed to borrow it (Mine wasn't working all by itself.). I'll ship it back to you!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Not all peanut butter has soy ... I use Skippy Natural - no soy.


----------

